# Canadian and French militaries to have closer ties



## McG (5 Feb 2015)

If anyone has been waiting to visit Paris, Normandy or Vimy - it looks like the future may bring more training opportunities with relatively short travel for a tag-on weekend visit or PD trip.


> *Nicholson signs deal to boost military ties with France*
> CTV News
> 04 Feb 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/nicholson-signs-deal-to-boost-military-ties-with-france-1.2220182


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Feb 2015)

Well since the two nations are getting all buddy buddy with each other; France has a pair of some brand new Mistral class ships that are just begging to find a new forever home.


----------



## MilEME09 (5 Feb 2015)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Well since the two nations are getting all buddy buddy with each other; France has a pair of some brand new Mistral class ships that are just begging to find a new forever home.



You forget, election year


----------



## caocao (5 Feb 2015)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Well since the two nations are getting all buddy buddy with each other; France has a pair of some brand new Mistral class ships that are just begging to find a new forever home.



And throw in 65 to 80 Rafales...


----------



## MilEME09 (5 Feb 2015)

caocao said:
			
		

> And throw in 65 to 80 Rafales...



I'd ask for double that, but thats just me


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Feb 2015)

We could have a Navy again, lease a support ship and we off to the races


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2015)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Well since the two nations are getting all buddy buddy with each other; France has a pair of some brand new Mistral class ships that are just begging to find a new forever home.


And how much of the hardware/software is already in Russian?  >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Feb 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And how much of the hardware/software is already in Russian?  >



I guess figuring out what each button does will be a trial-by-error process. Sort of like when someone buys a stick shift car and can't drive stick... you just have at it and see what happens  ;D


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Feb 2015)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Well since the two nations are getting all buddy buddy with each other; France has a pair of some brand new Mistral class ships that are just begging to find a new forever home.



You are all dreaming. We will be lucky to have a functioning military in a generation or so.


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Feb 2015)

As the Russian sailors have been all over the ships before they went home, both ships are probably full of electronic eavesdropping bugs of various sorts/missions.


----------



## dimsum (5 Feb 2015)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> You are all dreaming. We will be lucky to have a functioning military in a generation or so.



Well, it depends on what you mean by "function".   >


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Feb 2015)

built for, but not with "functioning"


----------



## Naval Reservist (6 Feb 2015)

Personally, id rather steal some of those new fancy Australian ships, I hear they are insane!


----------

